# On a calls Chocolate from Saskatchewan



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here you go bud, Nice Bear


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice Bear, is that your first one? I don't see any mosquitoes!!! Oh Ya it was windy that day!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes actually that was the day winds were pushing 60 mph. Trees were snapping right off. Lasted for hours.

Thanks Hassell and Don, it was my first bear. I guess I should have waited but...it was the color I wanted and...she did look larger than I thought it was...when it came in it looked small after being rain soaked all day and it was 10 minutes till end of shooting time when she shook off she grew a good few inches and her back then reached past the second rung on the barrel. She was small...but still a nice bear. I am thinking of trying do a full body wall mount laying of a branch like they do cats ??? Any thoughts guys ??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I would do a rug mount cause of the size, unless you were never going for a bear again, then go for it.

Takes lot of years to know how to size a bear, you look for the distance between the ears is how you field measure them, the step daughter and her live in got their bears this year and did the same thing as you, they have only been hunting for a couple of years.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh ok...so how do you do that....ask the bear to sit and take a ruler to his ears ?? ha ha.

I did see a black a couple days later and there was no mistaken him...he was HUGE like a VW bug he was a black and jiggled when he ran...I could tell he was big...really big.

Rug huh...I just thought that if was laying on a branch it would look cool ? perhaps not ?

I will most likely go again perhaps in a couple years.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ahh ok...so how do you do that....ask the bear to sit and take a ruler to his ears ?? ha ha.
> 
> I did see a black a couple days later and there was no mistaken him...he was HUGE like a VW bug he was a black and jiggled when he ran...I could tell he was big...really big.
> 
> ...


 Same as you measure length of tines etc., like 6 inch tines or 12 inch, go to like Boon& Crockett and read how they measure a bear skull and that will give you an idea, when your telling someone that hunts bears that you seen a 12 or 14 inch bear they will know that your talking about between the ears!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

oh, ok...guess mine was a 6 " ??? just guessing ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, Don you're like Brian's secretary!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep,I guess I'm his picture poster. But thats ok. One of these days I'll photoshop one of them before I post it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yo Ebb's...no hasselling the help







.

I am not sure why my computer will not allow me to load up the photos...?? I see a message too large but it is in Jpeg and within the size needed ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Brian, Have you decided on a mount yet ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I sent SB10 a note asking him his thoughts....I was thinking because it is a small bear I would do a full body mount on a branch. Laying with its legs hanging over like I have seen bears. However...not certain what to do yet.

Easiest and cheapest just tan the hide might just do that...???

Looking into mount form pricie and do it myself


----------

